

MIT researchers find a way to make anti-fogging glass that's free of glare - joeyespo
http://www.mit.edu/newsoffice/2012/glare-dust-and-fog-free-glass-0426.html

======
TheAmazingIdiot
Peculiar.

I distinctly remember that for the spy community, a way you find video
recording bugs is by flashing light and looking for a return glare of the
lens.

If these do not show the reflective glare, then the spy community has a really
nice tool (and a problem to find).

~~~
oillio
It would be very useful for snipers as well. One thing they must always be
cognizant of is how their optics might reflect the sun. Snipers will be safer
if they don't have to worry about the enemy spotting their position due to
reflections off their scope.

